# Tower speakers For Surround



## CHESSNUT9355 (Mar 22, 2011)

I am setting up a new HT 7.2 rig with GoldenEar Tech Triton 2s for L/R. The room dimensions are 13' x 16' x 9', will it be overkill having another pair of Triton 2s for the surrounds? I'll be using SSat 50 for the surround backs, I also have 2 Def Tech Trinity subs. I need opinions on this matter, since someone mentioned that using 2 prs. of powered towers will have some frequency cancellations in a small room, true???


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

Do not run rear speakers in processing modes where they are outputting the same signal.

Now the thing about a lot of surround sound audio formats IE Blu ray, SACD, DVD-A is that there is no LFE channel. So the only way is to either derive one or to use big speakers, all the way around. 

I don't see an issue with what you're proposing, although i do have to wonder if it's worth having so many of those tritons if they may not be the last speakers you'll ever own.


----------



## CHESSNUT9355 (Mar 22, 2011)

GranteedEV said:


> Do not run rear speakers in processing modes where they are outputting the same signal.
> 
> Now the thing about a lot of surround sound audio formats IE Blu ray, SACD, DVD-A is that there is no LFE channel. So the only way is to either derive one or to use big speakers, all the way around.
> 
> I don't see an issue with what you're proposing, although i do have to wonder if it's worth having so many of those tritons if they may not be the last speakers you'll ever own.


It's my brother's HT we're setting up, as I have the same rig already in a much bigger room. He is planning on purchasing a house in the near future and he's sure to have these to be his last speakers he'll be owning.. Please explain by outputting the same signal? Do you mean the size or level of sound? Thanks.


----------



## zero the hero (Feb 24, 2008)

like 7 channel stereo - 
otherwise no issue at all provided you have room for them


----------

